# e-Juice certification



## GinoMak (4/11/19)

Hello everyone,

Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some advice on certifying an e-juice.

We are trying to make e-juices and want to go public but I understand there are some regulations.

At this point, we pretty much have a couple of e-juices that we have made already and would like some guidance on what to do in order to be approved to sell to public.

Your guidance would be very much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (4/11/19)

Hey bud. If I'm not mistaken the only thing you need to get is ISO7 certification. Meaning the juice has to be made in a lab 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GinoMak (4/11/19)

clydern said:


> Hey bud. If I'm not mistaken the only thing you need to get is ISO7 certification. Meaning the juice has to be made in a lab
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Thanks man.

Regarding the lab, are there labs where you can go and make your juice there or labs are only affiliated to an e-juice brand? Meaning they only mix for one specific brand (tko, nvc, etc..)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (4/11/19)

GinoMak said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Regarding the lab, are there labs where you can go and make your juice there or labs are only affiliated to an e-juice brand? Meaning they only mix for one specific brand (tko, nvc, etc..)?
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken i think vapour mountain mixes for people. The guys over at vapeking 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chickenstrip (4/11/19)

I think zeftech does too.


----------



## GinoMak (4/11/19)

Thanks guys, I will contact them to find out more.
Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (4/11/19)

You can only get two types of certification: systems (ISO 9001 etc) and product, which would typically be the SABS Mark. However, product certification would require compliance to a national or international standard - and there isn't one yet for juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/19)

https://liquiddistro.co.za/
These guys have a lab and mix for you, they are iso 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wynand@vapechopshop (21/4/20)

Hi we are a new company called Vape Chop Shop, we still have much to learn. Currently we are making DIY eLiquids. All our juice are advertised as a DIY juice and we are happy to explain to our customers how it's made. But we're trying to do everything the right way. We are registered as a vendor. We see alot of iso registration stuff we don't understand what that is how to do it and is it truly necessary if we disclose all details to our customers? And what is the cost involved or regulations


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/4/20)

Wynand@vapechopshop said:


> Hi we are a new company called Vape Chop Shop, we still have much to learn. Currently we are making DIY eLiquids. All our juice are advertised as a DIY juice and we are happy to explain to our customers how it's made. But we're trying to do everything the right way. We are registered as a vendor. We see alot of iso registration stuff we don't understand what that is how to do it and is it truly necessary if we disclose all details to our customers? And what is the cost involved or regulations



You should probably try to understand ISO if you're going to pursue this. Yes it's necessary to disclose those details if you don't want to get your name slandered online. 

And ISO certification is basically a certification that your production facilities meet a certain cleanliness standard. Basically ISO = Clean juice. Non ISO juice = dust particles and inevitably one of Joe's nose hairs gets vaped by a customer leaving a "bad taste" in your customers mouth. 

If you don't get ISO, you won't get into any stores, ever.


----------



## vicTor (21/4/20)

also a really bad time to try launch juices, just saying

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GinoMak (8/7/21)

Hi guys! It’s me again!
Could you please help me with the names of ejuices manufacturers in johannesburg?
Can’t get liquid distro’s contact details as their website has been down for few day now.
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (8/7/21)

GinoMak said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some advice on certifying an e-juice.
> 
> ...


Not me personally as i am in the UK but maybe samples of your couple of already developed juices could be sent to a few forum members to see what they think?


----------



## vicTor (8/7/21)

GinoMak said:


> Hi guys! It’s me again!
> Could you please help me with the names of ejuices manufacturers in johannesburg?
> Can’t get liquid distro’s contact details as their website has been down for few day now.
> Thank you
> ...



hi, not JHB but try Want Manufacturing

extract from their FB:

"Welcome to WANT Manufacturing PTY Ltd
We are a South African Manufacturing company specializing in various fields, with our main focus on E Liquid manufacturing.
WE HAVE A DEDICATED, ANNUALLY CERTIFIED ISO6 LABORATORY , with temperature and pressure regulated supporting facilities.
Some of the services WANT has to offer:
- Recipe development, budget or premium
- The supply of "1shots" from our menu, ranging from 200ml to 25litres
- The supply of any shape or size containers, glass or plastic
- Manufacturing of Eliquid/Vape liquid from start to shop shelf, including development, manufacturing, label design, label printing and logistics
-Supply your own concentrates (1shot), we supply the rest (you never disclose your recipe)
We use and supply only the very best quality materials available, from label design to raw ingredients.
If you are SERIOUS about your vision, allow us to assist in making it reality."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/21)

@Paulie - Cloud Flavour Labs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GinoMak (9/7/21)

Thanks will definitely try them but I prefer labs from jhb instead as I’m also based in jhb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

